# سيارات مستعمله للبيع، سيارة اسكاليد 2010 Cadillac Escalade Premium



## cars102 (12 أكتوبر 2014)

[FONT=&quot]سيارات للبيع_ للبيع سيارة_للبيع_معروض للبيع_سيارات مستعملة للبيع_للبيع سيارات مستعملة_سيارات امريكية للبيع_سيارات مستعملة_للبيع سيارات[/FONT]​ *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ *يسعد مؤسسة بوابة المصدر لاستيراد جميع السيارات والشاحنات والمعدات الثقيله بانواعها*​ *ان تقدم لكم احد العروض المميزه*​ *عرض سيارةCadillac Escalade Premium*​ *الموديل:2010*​ *حالة السيارة : مستعملة*​ *تواجد السيارة : امريكا*​ *اللون الخارجي :اسود*​ *اللون الداخلي :اسود*​ *المحرك :8 سلندر
*​ *دفع دبل
*​ *اتوماتيك*​ *ممشاها:*72,952 mi​ *السعر: 139000ريال سعودى ( لا يشمل الجمرك)*​ *السياره نظيفه خاليه من الصدمات والحوادث*​ ​ *للتواصل مرسلتنا على*​ *[email protected]*​ *او التواصل مع*​ *ابو عقاب واتساب 0546878989*​ *زياره موقعنا*​ *www.fromusatoksa.com*​ ​ *ارجوا مراعاة فرق التوقيت بين السعودية وامريكا لذا نرجوا ان يكون الاتصال من بعد صلاة العشاء الى الفجر بتوقيت السعودية "*​ *معلومات اضافية =*​ *السيارة موجودة بأمريكا وتصل حسب الطلب … مدة وصول السيارة من 45 – 60 يوم من تاريخ الشراء وتوقيع العقد لدينا بالمؤسسة . العقد المبرم سيضمن السيارة من حيث البودي والماكينة والجير والد فرنس الجمرك 5 % من قيمة السياره*​ ​ *للمزيد*​ *تويتر*​ *https://twitter.com/ExporterGate*​ *او منتدنا*​ *http://fromusatoksa.com/forum/forum.php*​ ​ *او الفيس*​ *https://www.facebook.com/exportergate?ref=hl*​ ​ *او الانستقرام*​ *http://instagram.com/exportgate*​ 













































C


----------

